# Is this similar to any of your chicks?



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This little chick seems to be having some problems.

I have not idea, but I wonder if any of you have chicks like this and what was it and how was it fixed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Peep has either suffered a head injury or needs Vitamin E with Selenium. Hard to know which since there is not a story to tell on the video. Starting with the E is probably best if there is an unknown cause. If its head injury then peep would need prednisone prescribed by a vet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought I would post a pic of my head injury bird. She's appropriately named Head Tuck because of the way she now holds her head.

I was standing there nine years ago when a Guinea keet nailed her in the head. The response was almost instantaneous. She tucked and rolled. I knew what I was dealing with, took her to my vet where I told them what was needed. The vet mixed up a pred suspension and within a few days she was no longer tucking. Stress would cause her tuck. Heat and being broody brought it out but during those times I simply upped her nutrition. Now that she no longer lays or goes broody the only sign she had an issue is the tight tuck of her beak to her neck.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

